
America is finally coming around to Starship Troopers - petewailes
https://www.theverge.com/21319886/starship-troopers-movie-yesterdays-future
======
joeclark77
This is kind of a stupid take on the movie. The main message of the movie is
that citizenship carries with it not only privileges but also
responsibilities. Granted the action is so over-the-top it's sometimes
comical, but if the director intended it as a satire, it just goes to show
once again that leftists can't do satire. This was supposed to equate American
liberty with fascism or something? Give me a break.

------
ananonymoususer
The author obviously did not read the (Heinlein) book.

